# Changing T8 to T5



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

hey everyone i been searching the web trying to find some way to change the from T8 to T5 and keep my hood i.e diy retro-fit....anyone have any ideas or done this before?? i have a 30 gallon kit(waterhome) i bought from pj's and it came with 2 T8 bulbs i have since changed to a power-glo and actinic for the purpose of a reef tank.

So yeah would appreciate it someone knew how i could change out the light system for a t5 one...tank footprint is 31x14x18 so was thinking just 2 T5 bulbs let me know if you think i need more but i guess will cross that bridge if we get to it...thanx in advance


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://oceanaquatics.com/store/product/2569/Sun-Blaze-T5-Strip-Light-24"/

Order a few of these - 3 -4 would work best in your tank. Best thing to use if you're not a super DIYer, and also a more economical option - seperately, a reflector would be $25, end caps, standoffs, bulb clips another $6, a ballast $30 - 40, and bulb $25 so it's a pretty good deal, albeit not the best reflector or bulbs. You could just buy one or two bluer bulbs to replace the stock 6500K lamp.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

thanx ameek i'm pretty good in the diy department if i know how to go about doing it...will try to order the stuff next week and then i can go from there


----------

